# Antónimo de inscribir



## 140278

He escuchado por aquí un sinónimo: apuntar.

P. Ej. Apúntate en la lista.

Quisiera saber un antónimo de inscribir.


----------



## Argónida

Puede ser "borrar de"


----------



## yserien

Supongo que haya otro mejor que el mío. Borrar, hacer borrar una inscripción.Saludos.
*Oh ! Argónida, los hemos puesto a la vez, si quieres borro el mío.*


----------



## David

Apúntate en mi lista.
Tacharé tu nombre; ya no calificas para mi lista.


----------



## 140278

Pregunto esto porque alguna vez escuché desapuntarse.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

tal vez desincorporar.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Yo he encontrado "borrar". Un sinónimo de "inscribir" es "apuntar" que su antónimo es "desapuntar", ¿también valdría no?

Saludos,
X:


----------



## Xerinola

En WR, también hay un diccionario de sinónimos y de antónimos.
http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos

Saludos
X:


----------



## PablaHoney

desinscribir xD


----------



## Xerinola

Yo también había pensado en esta opción, pero la busqué en el RAE y no está...

Saludos,
X:


----------



## dec-sev

PablaHoney said:


> desinscribir xD


 
es interesante que si existiera esa palabra (desinscribir) sería antónimo de "inscribir".  Pero "borrar" y "desborrar" teinen el mismo sentido.


----------



## PablaHoney

Que raro, la verdad es que no busqué si existía o no, para mi era, hasta hoy, una palabra válida. En todo caso, se usa bastante.


----------



## Jellby

dec-sev said:


> es interesante que si existiera esa palabra (desinscribir) sería antónimo de "inscribir".  Pero "borrar" y "desborrar" teinen el mismo sentido.



¿"Desborrar"? Eso suena a "descambiar"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Desapuntar* existe, y, además, la RAE lo confirma:

*



desapuntar.1. tr. Cortar las puntadas a lo que está afianzado o cosido con ellas.2. tr. Quitar o hacer perder la puntería que se tenía hecha.3. tr. En las iglesias catedrales, colegiales y otras, borrar los apuntes hechos por las faltas de asistencia de sus individuos al coro.4. tr. Excluir a alguien de una lista o de una corporación. U. m. c. prnl.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Click to expand...

 
saludos*


----------



## cristina friz

eliminarse de la lista ???


----------



## Julián Martínez

Hola:
En el lenguaje administrativo del Registro Civil y del Registro de la Propiedad, cuando en los libros se apunta algo, se registra algún documento o persona, se dice INSCRIBIR y para la acción contraria, cuando ya lo apuntado, lo inscrito deja de tener valor, entonces se usa CANCELAR, es decir primero se inscribe y luego se cancela.
Saludos.


----------



## papa majada

¿podría ser "darse de baja" en algunos casos??


----------



## Conchita57

papa majada said:


> ¿podría ser "darse de baja" en algunos casos??


 
Sí, es lo que iba a poner yo: darse de baja de un club, de un curso, de la lista, etc.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se usan inscribir, desinscribir y reinscribir cotidianamente, cuando se refiere a casas de estudio, clubes, etc. Desinscribir es siempre un acto del que se inscribe; la institución lo puede dar de baja.

Formalmente cuando se inscribe algo en un registro, luego se lo da de baja del mismo registro, o se cancela la inscripción en dicho registro.


----------



## 140278

Por hacer de ocioso, no busqué desapuntar en el DRAE.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ube

ROSANGELUS said:


> tal vez desincorporar.



Si se puede uno desincorporar también puede descomer o desdormir; parece que no.


----------



## sara_gdleon

pero sí puedes desdecir algo.......


----------



## 140278

sara_gdleon said:


> pero sí puedes desdecir algo.......


Desdecir en el sentido de contradecir lo dicho...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ube said:


> Si se puede uno desincorporar también puede descomer o desdormir; parece que no.


 
*desincorporar**.**1.* tr. Separar lo que estaba incorporado. U. t. c. prnl.

Pero esto es lo que dice la RAE, incorporado no podría ser sinonimo se inscrito?

Sinonimos:
'*incorporado*' también aparece en estas entradas: 
afiliado - asociado - inscrito - solidario


----------



## sara_gdleon

desmentir lo dicho


----------



## Orlando Jiménez C.

Si el sinónimo de "inscribir" es "apuntar en un libro o ingresar el nombre de alguien en una lista", el antónimo (o sea lo contrario) serìa "eliminar". 
Ya que no existe en la Real Academia la palabra "desinscribir" que sería lo más lógico y que muchos lo usamos y entendemos su significado aunque la dichosa academia no lo considere así.


----------



## Señor K

¡No puedo creer que no exista la palabra "desinscribir"! Acá en Chile la ocupamos muy a menudo.


----------



## chileno

Lo que pasa que se olvidan de que existe el prefijo "des" que significa negación y que se puede más o menos usar con cualquier palabra. La RAE solo recoge los más usados...etc

Solicitud rechazada


----------



## Aviador

Señor K said:


> ¡No puedo creer que no exista la palabra "desinscribir"! Acá en Chile la ocupamos muy a menudo.


 Vaya, yo no la "ocupo", Señor K, ni la he oído, pero te creo. Yo, más bien, diría _dar de baja_, pero _desinscribir_, aunque no aparezca en los diccionarios, me parece un término impecablemente formado que no debería causar reparos. Especialmente útil me parece si uno quiere expresar la desafiliación de alguien inmediatamente después de haber sido inscrito.


----------



## chileno

Aviador said:


> Vaya, yo no la "ocupo", Señor K, ni la he oído, pero te creo. Yo, más bien, diría _dar de baja_, pero _desinscribir_, aunque no aparezca en los diccionarios, me parece un término impecablemente formado que no debería causar reparos. Especialmente útil me parece si uno quiere expresar la desafiliación de alguien inmediatamente después de haber sido inscrito.



Es como para creer o descreer.


----------



## Kerena

Aviador said:


> _..._pero _desinscribir_, aunque no aparezca en los diccionarios, me parece un término impecablemente formado que no debería causar reparos. Especialmente útil me parece si uno quiere expresar la desafiliación de alguien inmediatamente después de haber sido inscrito.


----------



## ukimix

_Desinscribir_ es una expresión enteramente normal en Colombia y por lo que se ve en otros países. Ya los diccionarios se pondrán al día. Un saludo


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Por aquí también he escuchado "desinscribir", pero no me suenan las formas conjugadas "se desinscribió" o "se han desincripto", pero seguramente porque no recuerdo haberlas oído ya que son enteramente validas.
Saludos.


----------



## Cucarivas

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Desapuntar* existe, y, además, la RAE lo confirma:
> 
> *
> 
> saludos*



Lamento decirte que DESAPUNTARSE no existe. Efectivamente,  DESAPUNTAR está recogido por la RAE,  pero no la forma reflexiva del verbo,  y por lo tanto el término de referencia. 
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cucarivas said:


> Lamento decirte que DESAPUNTARSE no existe. Efectivamente,  DESAPUNTAR está recogido por la RAE,  pero no la forma reflexiva del verbo,  y por lo tanto el término de referencia.
> Saludos cordiales.



*



DRAE:
desapuntar.
1. tr. Cortar las puntadas a lo que está afianzado o cosido con ellas.
2. tr. Quitar o hacer perder la puntería que se tenía hecha.
3. tr. En las iglesias catedrales, colegiales y otras, borrar los apuntes hechos por las faltas de asistencia de sus individuos al coro.
4. tr. Excluir a alguien de una lista o de una corporación. U. m. c. prnl.

Click to expand...

*


> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


*
*
Ay, *Cucarivas*, más lamento yo tener que informarte de que ese *U.m.c.prnl.* que la Rae indica ahí arriba significa *"Usado más como pronominal".*

Más saludos cordiales.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *Cucarivas*:
Solo para tu conocimiento; fíjate en lo que dice el DLE y especialmente en las abreviaturas del final (U. m. c. prnl. = Usado mayormente como pronominal y ya resaltado por Víctor Pérez en #14 y ahora acabo de ver que te lo recuerda aquí arriba [nos hemos cruzado]):

4. tr. Excluir a alguien de una lista o de una corporación. U. m. c. prnl.


----------



## Cucarivas

Buenas noches, 

efectivamente,  usado más como pronominal,  no significa incluido en el diccionario de la RAE. Que la gente lo use de esta manera no significa que la Academia lo ADMITA,  aunque haga dicho apunte al respecto. De hecho,  el DPD dice claramente,  que dicho término (desapuntarse) NO EXISTE. 

No obstante,  he enviado un formulario de consulta. En unos días la RAE dictará sentencia. 

Muchísimos más saludos cordiales.


----------



## Xiscomx

*Cucarivas*:
El Diccionario de la Real Academia Española _(DRAE) _ha pasado a llamarse Diccionaro de la Lengua Española _(DLE).
_
Y la sentencia a la que te refieres ya está dada en la misma acepción 4ª, que tanto *Víctor Pérez* como yo ya te hemos indicado: Si bajo el lema _*DESAPUNTAR *_y en su acepción 4ª aparecen dichas abreviaturas, que hemos intentado que atrajeran tu atención, deberías deducir que el lema para esta acepción es mayormente usado como _*DESAPUNTARSE*_. Así hablan los diccionarios y así deberían ser interpretados.

Dicen por ahí que, a veces, rectificar es de sabios y opino que ésta sería una muy buena ocasión para demostrarlo.

Creo que todos esperamos con el mayor interés del mundo el gran dictamen de la RAE. Te agradeceríamos nos mantuvieras informados.


----------



## ukimix

Xiscomx said:


> El Diccionario de la Real Academia Española _(DRAE) _ha pasado a llamarse Diccionaro de la Lengua Española _(DLE)._



De hecho no es el diccionario de la RAE, sino de la ASALE. Aunque la RAE ponga la plata, las otras academias ponen también sus bendiciones.


----------



## purplegreen

Hola todos: Acabo de inscribirme. En busca del antónimo de "registrar" no encontré mucho. Pensé que "inscribir" me daría alguna pista y me la dio. Con los contribuyentes aquí estoy aprendiendo mucho. Gracias por su/vuestro aporte. Siguiendo el hilo, para mi propósito específico me he quedado con "desactivar". Creo que no atañe en todos los casos, pero espero que valga añadir la sugerencia.


----------

